# Locked Elbow



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

I would like to know if you all lock the elbow of the arm you use to hold your fork while shooting...??? I personally never thought of it til early this morning when I started shooting.

I remember the morning we were to graduate bootcamp our CC telling us it was going to be hot out there and to not lock our knees, that we would be at attention for a long period of time. My dad was in the crowd, ironically he was a CC when I was born and pushed boots to that same field to graduate. I always wondered what he thought that day....he was never one for many words, about his feelings, anyway.

He never shut up about everything else.

Semper Paratus


----------



## KX4SAM (Oct 8, 2020)

Yes, I do, right or wrong I do not know. But when I lock my elbow before starting my draw, accuracy goes up for me.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

KX4SAM said:


> Yes, I do, right or wrong I do not know. But when I lock my elbow before starting my draw, accuracy goes up for me.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks, Sam....next, please.


----------



## Stankard757 (Apr 20, 2020)

I don't lock out

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

I try not to lock out as it makes my elbow ache. I tend to push forward with the arm as I shoot


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

Thanks, next.


----------



## Harry Knuckles (Sep 28, 2020)

I don't lockout. I feel like it changes the muscles I am using, making me less stable. Side note, I've started shooting a lot at 20m and I've found holding my fork with a very ridged grip and not allowing for any flip after release has improved my accuracy for both 20m and 10m.


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

I'm with AKA. No lock and a push forward. Unlike HK, I am more accurate with a slight flip. I think of it more as I am pulling the pouch from my grip. It's a subtle sequence, with no over exaggerated motions. The forward flip is just a natural follow through for me.


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

StringSlap said:


> I'm with AKA. No lock and a push forward. Unlike HK, I am more accurate with a slight flip. I think of it more as I am pulling the pouch from my grip. It's a subtle sequence, with no over exaggerated motions. The forward flip is just a natural follow through for me.


Excellent description, I couldn't think how to word it ????


----------



## fingerbob (Sep 22, 2018)

I put this very question up on the forum some while ago. Most members agreed with me that they preferred to shoot with their frame holding arm NOT fully locked out. But if it works for you it isn't compulsory!


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

I do not lock my elbow but hold the muscles tight throughout my whole upper body. This helps me find stability an increased accuracy.

Cheers


----------



## Hermit (Feb 7, 2014)

No lockout here...

Rich


----------

